# Full Leg Zip Tracksuit bottom



## Merrion (5 Jan 2006)

Hi All,

I am wondering if anyone would know where I could buy tracksuit bottoms which would have a full length zip (or any other type of side fastening) which goes from the waist to the ankle. Need for someone with leg injury who can't easily put on ordinary trousers and need something like this so that it can be easily put on and worn.
Thanks

I have tried all the major sports shops and none of them seem to have anything with a full leg zipper!!


----------



## Leo (5 Jan 2006)

A lot of the Canterbury tracksuits favoured by rugby players have these to allow players to remove them easily without the need to remove boots. [broken link removed] and most other major sports stores stock these.
Leo


----------



## Merrion (5 Jan 2006)

Hi Leo - I bought the Canterbury ones but the zip only comes up to the hip (to the pocket)!!! Thanks for the suggestion but I need something that zips up the whole way to the waist if possible. 
We have spent the last few days cutting the leg off shorts and then restitching them with velcro and snap fasteners - don't want to have to do this with tracksuit bottoms too!!!
Cheers anyway


----------



## sbla (5 Jan 2006)

My boyfriend had a fixator on his leg after an accident a few years ago. 
I managed to find some Kappa tracksuit bottoms with poppers all the way up the sides. 
Not sure if they make them anymore though. But you should ask in your sports store if they have anything similiar.


----------



## Merrion (5 Jan 2006)

Thanks sbla - will have a look for these. Sounds like what I am looking for. Hopefully they are still out there.


----------

